# Now HERE'S a drill press for woodworking



## sbryan55

This is a nice review. You indeed do have a nice drill press and table with this tool.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## GMman

That is what you call a drill press


----------



## JohnGray

Sure opened my eyes to looking into a Shopsmith again.
Thanks,
John Gray


----------



## boboswin

I wish I had your tme.
With time , anything is possible.

Bob


----------



## hops

I wish I had your tme.

Directed to me? If so, I've got the same amount of time you do. And I'm confused by your statement and its intent.


----------



## wooddon

I don't know what time is such a concern. I am in my shop to relax and enjoy. A few min to set up is no big deal unless you are i n business of woodworking. I have a Shopsmith and use it for everything but a tablesaw because of the dust collection problem. Its a very accurate piece of equipment. Keep it up


----------



## Karson

Great tool. Nice review. Thanks for the info.


----------



## croessler

That's sure is a lot of functionality in one package; not to mention it's other uses… I've not had any personal experience with the ShopSmith.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## hops

If the previous post about "time" was a "dig" using the tired old whipping boy of the change-overs of a Shopsmith, then that is completely absurd. This whole review proves over and over the time SAVINGS. You want to talk about time? http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=3663152&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=
Tell me how those solutions (albeit beautifully crafted) are possibly saving any time when what you're looking at above is ready to go on day one? Not only that, but has been the basic concept since the Shopsmith 10 Models from the late '40s!! -And not to mention that even with these after-the-purchase upgrades - and some do offer a great deal more functionality - they still aren't approaching the functionality of the Shopsmith's drill press mode.

I'm sure I'll get eaten alive for that comment, but that's okay. I'm not a Shopsmith nutball, but I do think they have their place. Yes, I've got a lot of Shopsmith tools in my shop - but they all have to earn their keep. I'll be writing more reviews in the future to illustrate why certain tools are in my shop. I don't keep ANY tool in the limited amount of space I have unless it does what it does very well. (That, and just because Norm uses it doesn't make it the best option for MY shop… )


----------



## matt1970

glad that my shopsmith will save me time from needing to build any of those custom tables…i love my shopsmith…and the drill press is pretty darn great!!!

very nice review Hops!!!


----------



## boboswin

Hops, I didn't want to argue with you or quarrel.

My observations re the Shopsmith are from my own experiences I've had over the last 40 years of building wood products and talking from with previous owners.

I am happy for you that you are happy.

I personally feel that the time factor and several other issues make this tool rather limited from my perspective.
And, as this is a forum, I am entitled to my opinion even if it does not parallel your own.

FWIW , your depiction of the use of your drill press for pocket screws is showing a very odd placement of the pockets as they most generally enter the end of a board (style) and the screws engage the "rail" portion.

Regards

Bob


----------



## hops

FWIW , your depiction of the use of your drill press for pocket screws is showing a very odd placement of the pockets as they most generally enter the end of a board (style) and the screws engage the "rail" portion.

Uhhmmm, it was a quick setup for a quick photo to give a general, quick idea. I'll replace the photo with a more precise one showing exact placement.

By the way, Bob, not to "quarrel" (I'm not sure why we're so petrified anymore of good old-fashioned debate, but anyway…) have you owned and used a Shopsmith?


----------



## boboswin

Yes I owned a 500 series in the 1970's. Since that experience I have accumulated a series of dedicated machines that I can move back and forth with without loosing my setup each time.

I found that with a large project having to make all the same cuts at the same time or set and reset the machine several times for each set a deterrent to my progress.
The saw and table was inadequate for my needs and the fence at the time was just awful.

That's all I can remember right now.

Oh yes they were quite pricey.

Bob


----------



## hops

(Though we should really put this discussion in a different review of the Mark V itself, this will do since I don't have time to write up a separate review right now.)

First, that you have even used a Shopsmith Mark V makes your comments worthwhile. There's a lot of guys running around saying, "Shopsmiths suck, don't buy a Shopsmith." Asked when they last used a Shopsmith… "Well, I've never really used one." Uhh, yeah. Right.

Now, regarding the Model 500. It was "okay" - and to be perfectly frank, was, in my opinion in a lot of ways, a step DOWN from the old 10s and 10ERs. With that said, it is still the basic foundation of the 520 - which is light years ahead of the 500! The expandable tables, the rail system (locking front and rear fence), etc. are much, much improved even from the 510 model.

As far as the dedicated machines in your shop, that's fine by me. Not everyone, though, has a shop that big. To fit that many machines into a small space, the Shopsmith fits the bill for a lot of folks. Are some things on a smaller scale? Yes… and that's the point, isn't it? But by the same token, I think some of their tools are *better* than other "dedicated" tools on the market… when you look at them honestly for what they offer. I think if some of the tool reviewers (and so many follow-the-pack consumers) would not see the name "Shopsmith" on a certain tool, and judge it on its abilities and quality of build, they'd recommend (or purchase) it in a heartbeat. But, alas, Shopsmith is an easy target. Which I find a bit interesting, too, since they are really one of the very few remaining US-made power tools.

Now, with regard to your not losing your setup each time, that is a valid point. It DOES require further planning and thinking through your project on a Shopsmith to "group" things together into similar operations. Or, yes, you'll be endlessly (and needlessly) changing back and forth between operations. But, then again, planning and thinking through a project isn't all bad either. ; ) To prove that I'm not a "Shopsmith fanboy" - take a look at my workshop page. My main tablesaw is NOT my Shopsmith. The tablesaw function is decent, but it is limited for what I want to do. That doesn't make the whole Shopsmith bad, though. -But, man, is it awfully nice to have the luxury of TWO tablesaws in my shop!
Oh, about the Model 500 fence - I would absolutely agree. It was not NEAR the fence on the current 520 model. It was a mediocre fence at best.

Re: price - yes, they are pricey. -Which, originally, was supposed to be one of the Shopsmith's selling points… that it was cheaper than a shop full of dedicated machines. I don't think that has been the case for a while. Why? Well, for one, it is American made. That costs more. Two, they're built to last. How many woodworking tools from the 1950s do you see show up on eBay or craigslist that people snap up in a heartbeat? Not many… because 1) they're sitting in a junk heap somewhere, 2) you can't get parts for them anymore, 3) even if you COULD get parts, would you even WANT to fix it?! +++The fact that a ton of Shopsmiths show up on eBay (or wherever) is not what I would call a BAD thing - it is a testament to the build quality and longevity of the machine.
A lot of guys are using their grandfathers' Shopsmiths which they have then upgraded with the latest, newest Mark V 520 model hardware. That's got to say something!

+++For a good laugh, give Sears a call sometime with a part number for a 1953 Craftsman tablesaw. Give Shopsmith, Inc. a call with a part number for a 1953 Mark V. They'll have it shipped out immediately.


----------



## boboswin

"+++For a good laugh, give Sears a call sometime with a part number for a 1953 Craftsman tablesaw. Give Shopsmith, Inc. a call with a part number for a 1953 Mark V. They'll have it shipped out immediately.

-† Hops †"

Sears is a girls underwear store. <g>

For me, woodworking is important enough in my life to dedicate a stand alone building for my tools.
I completely understand the need for a compact unit for the many folks using the basement or garage for double duty.

I had originally commented only on the addtional time that I had to spend converiting the machine for various tasks and the incipient danger of getting my measurements mixed up as my job(s) progressed.
I am sure one can discpline oneself to set up routines for milling parts but in my reality that only rarely happens.

Good luck with your Shopsmith.

Bob


----------



## SST

And the debate goes on…I've said this before, that I believe the Shopsmith vs separate tools thing is not really about tools, as they all will do the job. It's about mindset. I did an earlier review of my Smith 10er that dates to 1953. While it's a bit more primitive in the adjustments than the Mark 5, and the tables are somewhat smaller, I believe it does all that anyone would need of a tool…but, of course, that's only my opinion. It certainly does all that I need.

That was a great review, by the way. I almost forgot why I started this comment.

The drill press is a great one for woodworking with the table/fence adjustment options and horizontal boring is very useful. If that's all you used it for, it would be worth finding a used one (I've found them for anywhere from $75.00 to $350.00) and you'd get a good 12" disc sander and 34" lathe as a bonus.

I agree that the table saw is the week point, but I've gotten used to that. I know that other guys just get another saw…. but, whatever works for you, works. -SST


----------



## pyromedic602

I have debated keeping my ShopSmith or getting stand alone tools. I have decided that I wil be keeping my shopsmith and just purchasing the 520 upgrade for it. I have recently built a shop and have plenty of room for the stand alone tools. I also agree that the table saw has it weak points but have found that with a few seconds more setup it is quit competent, I am hoping that the upgrade from the 510 to the 520 will even improve that. For me the motor has has plenty of power more than a lot of stand alone saws I have looked at.


----------



## matt1970

I love my shopsmith…


----------



## gator9t9

OK I am a guy never ever have used a ShopSmith ..tho i do remember going into one of their shops about 20 years ago .it was in a small strip mall near me …and they had a couple of tools on the floor I do not remember the model ..this must have been the middle 80's…..the price of course put me off right away as i was making very little money at the time …

But my questions to the group of knowledgable ShopSmith owner/users is .. what are latest and greatest shopsmith models and what are the older models …if a guy was gonna look for a used one… what to look for ???

My neighbor down the street has a ShopSmith and he uses it all the time …loves it …

Thanks for the "GREAT DEBATE"!!!


----------



## gator9t9

Aha Answering my own questions …...As i am on the Shopsmith website now …...aint it great the WWW yes ….


----------



## hops

But my questions to the group of knowledgable ShopSmith owner/users is .. what are latest and greatest shopsmith models and what are the older models …if a guy was gonna look for a used one… what to look for ???

Gator9t9 - if you just watch the local craigslist for a while you'll come by decent Shopsmith groups. You'll often see this as a "typical" package: SS 500 with bandsaw, maybe jointer with a whole gaggle of blades, bits, arbors, etc. $375 "ish" range; maybe more or less depending on what else is in the whole package.


----------



## Kipster

I found my furniture requirements drifted the tool collection to stand alones and know my 1985 Mark IV for all intents and purposes is sitting in my shop talking up space as a 6' belt sander. Which will be my next tool purchase. In my case the Shopsmith was a stepping stone for learning the craft and served this purpose well. I think I just out grew it. Just an opinion.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Grumpy

Onoe nice solid looking machine.


----------



## 8iowa

A frequent comment is that with a Shopsmith you must plan ahead, as you will lose your setup when you change modes, as in saw to drill press.

This is not really a good example of a criticism against the Shopsmith. Even if you have a shop with all stand alone tools you can easily "lose" your setup if you don't plan ahead. Almost every project you are going to make will require several setups on your table saw. If you discover that you only cut five boards on the previous setup instead of six, you still have to recreate the previous setup, or even setups plural. Sometimes this can be a very time consuming and frustrating mistake. We've all done stupid things like this. The inconvience is just about the same - Shopsmith or stand alone.

So! Whats wrong with planning ahead?


----------



## MyGrowthRings

Nice review hops. I know you staged the photos, but just in case… when drilling horizontally you might want to make sure that the end of the board is hanging ever so slightly off the edge of the table. That way any chips that are created will drop to the floor and not build-up on the table. Just when you least expect it you'll drill while the board in on a chip and your hole will be off center by a chip's thickness. Well done. Scott


----------



## Magnaman

I realize this a is very old review but I'm new and just read it with interest and kudos. A couple of things I would add to the drill press credentials of the Shopsmith would be that the Shopsmith (all models) have a 4 1/2" quill feed. That is an inch or more more than most drill presses. Also, the pinion shaft goes all the way through the headstock and the quill feed lever can be mounted on either side. Another thing is a relatively inexpensive three handle hub can be purchased so you can have a triple handle feed if desired. It is sad that a lot of people dismiss the Shopsmith because it is a multipurpose machine. I don't think there is a better woodworking drill press made. Many guys have more than one Shopsmith and a lot have one set up as a dedicated drill press. I have one destined for that end. The Mark V is a great home work shop machine. However, in my experience in the Shopsmith world for almost 40 years I have run across many manufacturing and cabinet shops, some being my customers, that have one or more available. Some used every day and some drug out of a corner for some special project now and then. For a production machine, the old cast iron 10ER model can't be beat. All cast iron with heavy wall way tubes, double bearing quill with precision spindle bearings make the 10ER a sweet machine. Add a variable speed dc motor with a digital tachometer and you have the best of both worlds. Today, May 8,2012, in the Shopsmith manufacturing plant in Dayton, OH, you will find a bunch of 60+ year old 10ER Magna Shopsmiths at work machining parts for the the brand new Mark V's and Mark 7's. I have seen photos and it is a sight to behold and I hope to see it in person someday. For more info see the Shopsmith10erusers group on Yahoo groups with almost 2600 members and mkctools.com
Skip Campbell
Fort Worth, Texas


----------

